# Brabus Insurance - a little off-topic



## zuby84 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey there guys,

Firstly I gotta admit; I feel like a sellout. I ordered a GTR back in April, but I was a bit disappointed with my July 09 delivery date so I went about looking for another car.

I've stumbled on a beauty of a '07 S Class D6 Brabus (320 CDI.) Now I know it's a completely different car to the GTR, but I cancelled my GTR order straight away. The car is factory Brabus from Germany and is a real stunner.

But what I'm having incredible difficulty in doing is getting insurance. The Brabus conversion means there are about 15-20 different "mods" over the base/standard car including things like front/rear spoilers, side skirts, sports exhausts, lowering modules, brabus steering wheel, engine chip, alloys etc...

I'm 23 with 5 years ncb with no points/convictions, but can't seem to get insured for this car at all. As soon as I mention it is "modded" I just get an instant no. If only there was an option for a Brabus conversion (as say AMG kit) that the insurance companies could tick. 

Even when I do get my foot through the door and there is a company willing to add on 15-20 mods, they don't actually insure the mods, but only the standard car is fully insured. So if someone hits into my Brabus bumper, I only get to replace it with a normal merc bumper. What's the point in paying so much more money for the premium, but the things you're paying the extra money for aren't insured!

Just out of intrest, I managed to get a fully comp quote for a 997 911 turbo (100k) for £800! What their reasoning for insuring me on a 100k supercar and not a diesel car half the price is beyond me!

I've tried all the major insurance companies to no avail. I realise a lot of GTR owners are in a similar position to me. Ie a car which is technically an import and which may be modded.

Is there any advice that you may give or perhaps some of the smaller insurance companies that may be willing to negotiate a bit.

Cheers


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Try Kieth Michaels insurance company, talk to Jeremy and ask for the like for like replacement policy. You shouldn't have any problems getting a quote. Jeremy's direct line is 0845 6185306.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Is there a smiley for Yawn?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I thought Brabus is considered a manufacture.

Because there is Brabus dealer, and you did not modified in any way, shape, or form since it left the Brabus showroom... so I can't see why it is considered modded.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

GTRSTILL said:


> Is there a smiley for Yawn?


No need for that :chairshot


----------

